# Animal Crossing in Super Smash Bros - Screenshots



## spamurai (Jun 11, 2013)

So I just watched the Nintendo Direct E3. 

I'm super excited about Super Smash Bros; I nearly wee'd a little when I saw the AC "Villager" 

I took these screenshots during the live streaming:











































Enjoy 


Edit:
Here's the full trailer


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jun 11, 2013)

I was confused by the beginning, but then my jaw dropped on the reveal.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 11, 2013)

Kaijudomage said:


> I was confused by the beginning, but then my jaw dropped on the reveal.



Haha Same. I was like, AC Wii-U? :O But it's still very exciting  Would love to kick ass with a net lol


----------



## StiX (Jun 11, 2013)

we were watching too! It's so awesome!!! It would be cool if you would eventually get the same letter in the New Leaf game and that its possible to import your character into the 3DS super smash to get certain items!


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jun 11, 2013)

NO WAY! I didn't get to see it since I'm at work, but I will be pillaging the interwebz for all information revealed by Nintendo today. Animal Crossing villager in Smash? Two of my favorite games ever had a baby and it's beautiful! I'm dying over here! So awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SodaDog (Jun 11, 2013)

Wait, his shoes look a little different....

but i still like this game! It's going to be marvellous!


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 11, 2013)

10/10 Character.
Would main.


----------



## mason (Jun 11, 2013)

I wonder if Tom Nook will pick up the letter and see what it says and then he will show up too lmao


----------



## spamurai (Jun 11, 2013)

StiX said:


> we were watching too! It's so awesome!!! It would be cool if you would eventually get the same letter in the New Leaf game and that its possible to import your character into the 3DS super smash to get certain items!



That would be sweet! It's certainly possible


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 11, 2013)

More attacking screenshots (from smashbros site)

All of the Villager stuff seems to only refer to the Wii U version. O: Megaman has a couple 3DS images though.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 11, 2013)

OHMYGOD, does he drop a bowling ball on link?


----------



## spamurai (Jun 11, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> OHMYGOD, does he drop a bowling ball on link?



Its a seedling/plant/sapling on Link and a bowling ball with Mario xD

here


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 11, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> OHMYGOD, does he drop a bowling ball on link?



No, he drops it on Mario. And threatens Link with a sapling. xP
I'm hoping he has a small repetoire of random items, like Peach's frying pan/tennis racket/golf club.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jun 11, 2013)

My roommates and I play smash every night and strive to be dominant in it! I can't wait to be able to prove my machismo to them with an Animal Crossing character!!!  *fangirls all over the place*


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 11, 2013)

lmao the villager has the funniest moves for battling.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 11, 2013)

My jaw dropped when they showed him. I am sooo excited!


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 11, 2013)

I want to know how they're going to differentiate him from Peach. He looks fun, but he's looking like a Peach clone.


----------



## pjcguy (Jun 11, 2013)

Let's just hope this new "Villager" doesn't join the Crooks and start seeding in the game somehow lol.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 11, 2013)

pjcguy said:


> Let's just hope this new "Villager" doesn't join the Crooks and start seeding in the game somehow lol.



Pitfall seeding. 
I think we'll be safe so long as Crazy Redd isn't announced as a character.


----------



## Cardbored (Jun 11, 2013)

Am I the only one wondering why they aren't using the longer limbed villager? I like the smaller character but it's just sort of odd to me.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 11, 2013)

Cardbored said:


> Am I the only one wondering why they aren't using the longer limbed villager? I like the smaller character but it's just sort of odd to me.



Maybe it went into production before the taller characters were introduced to AC... 
I prefer the smaller characters; it's a good question though.


----------



## Roel (Jun 11, 2013)

Yay! That's really cool.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 11, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Maybe it went into production before the taller characters were introduced to AC...
> I prefer the smaller characters; it's a good question though.



Maybe we're getting his timeline all wrong. All this excersize is what caused him to slim down for New Leaf.


----------



## Cinnabunnie (Jun 11, 2013)

HAHAHA I died when the villager put the blast into his pockets  Best defence ever.


----------



## PaJami (Jun 11, 2013)

Here's a video with a more in depth look at some of the characters and moves in the new SSB game! Starting at about 2:50, they talk a lot about the Villager. He looks SWEET!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 11, 2013)

The Wii Fit trainer is going to be a playable character as well! - it's in the e-shop! (EU version atleast)

EDIT: Sniped!


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Jun 11, 2013)

Ha looks like I got my wish after all


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm thinking he'll be in the 3Ds version, too, since both games are cross-compatible. It would only make sense for him to be in there.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 11, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> I'm thinking he'll be in the 3Ds version, too, since both games are cross-compatible. It would only make sense for him to be in there.



Yeah, but there was no imaes or footage of him for 3DS. - though there wasn't really much for 3DS at all.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 11, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Yeah, but there was no imaes or footage of him for 3DS. - though there wasn't really much for 3DS at all.


I know, but in order for there to be cross compatibility, the characters would have to be the same. Otherwise, you couldn't play as Village Boy when you're playing across systems.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 11, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> I know, but in order for there to be cross compatibility, the characters would have to be the same. Otherwise, you couldn't play as Village Boy when you're playing across systems.



Fair point, I had forgotten that was already anounced. I just want to see him. D':


----------



## Isabella (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm about to tear up I need this game SO BAD. Thank God they're making it for the 3ds AND wiiU because I was not about to go and buy a wiiu for just 1-2 games


----------



## SodaDog (Jun 11, 2013)

I so want to cosplay as him!


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jun 11, 2013)

Isabella said:


> I'm about to tear up I need this game SO BAD. Thank God they're making it for the 3ds AND wiiU because I was not about to go and buy a wiiu for just 1-2 games



Haha I'm SO buying a Wii U just to get this game. It's because I'm a sad human being.


----------



## Raienryu (Jun 11, 2013)

I can't wait to get this. *-*

Anyway I just screamed when I saw this on their direct thing and just wow.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 11, 2013)

Isabella said:


> I'm about to tear up I need this game SO BAD. Thank God they're making it for the 3ds AND wiiU because I was not about to go and buy a wiiu for just 1-2 games



Me neither lol... Although, more and more games are looking appealing on the Wii-U.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm glad they added him. With the stage in Brawl  it seems like his appearance was overdue. Looks like his gameplay style looks similar to Mr. Game and Watch.


----------



## gorgonara (Jun 11, 2013)

im not gonna moan about the wii fit trainer, cuz smash has always had goofy obscure characters like game and watch and R.O.B

idk tho i just think they should of put her in as a really cool stage. Like the entire stage is a huge balance board that moves like a see-saw. And she’s in the middle occasional bursting into tai-chi poses bashing the poop out of people in her way

oh well

and tbh if they were looking for an agile high jumping medium height character like zero suit samas i don’t know why they didn’t just use krystal, a character people have always floopin’ wanted and put on their lists


----------



## oath2order (Jun 11, 2013)

Interesting how there's the city stage...


----------



## Zizzy (Jun 12, 2013)

So stoked that this is coming to 3DS!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 13, 2013)

Few little Smash Bros tidbits;
Tripping removed from game
No DLC intended *thus far*
Touch screen for both consoles will not be used in matches.


Just thought people might be interested to hear.


----------



## Zex (Jun 13, 2013)

It's pretty hard to get any more excited than I am waiting for this game.


----------



## Savio (Jun 16, 2013)

mason said:


> I wonder if Tom Nook will pick up the letter and see what it says and then he will show up too lmao


That's what I was thinking as soon as I saw Tom Nook. 

Animal Crossing is definitely popular enough to get two characters. I mean, if Star Fox can get THREE.. 


Hope the villager's final smash is BEES.


----------



## WolfgangGunn (Jun 18, 2013)

I now need the Wii U. (....I'd rather keep playing this series on a non-handheld console)


----------



## spamurai (Jun 19, 2013)

WolfgangGunn said:


> I now need the Wii U. (....I'd rather keep playing this series on a non-handheld console)



I'll probably only get the 3DS verion... I don'd have a Wii-U and the only reason I'd buy one is if AC came out on it xD


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Jun 20, 2013)

The Facebook page that makes the villager a murdering psychopath is hilarious!


----------



## XTheLancerX (Jun 21, 2013)

Why did they use the old character model? You know, the shorter one. I don't care in the slightest bit but still... xP


----------



## oath2order (Jun 25, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> Why did they use the old character model? You know, the shorter one. I don't care in the slightest bit but still... xP



I guess it's more recognizable? They should've gone with the taller one though.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 25, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I guess it's more recognizable? They should've gone with the taller one though.



I'd assume the game went into development before New Leaf.

Because it's not just the character model, but the AC levels are based on City Folk.


----------



## MadCake (Jun 26, 2013)

Me when I saw the new character's reveal:
OHMYGODASAFHFIK *Dies*
Same with megaman, and wii fit trainer.


----------



## MadCake (Jun 30, 2013)

Bad memories, My friend, Bad memories with those seeds..


----------



## Scolethedog (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah when I seen the Trailer I WENT CRAZY

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think the shorter version looks AWSOME


----------



## chillv (Jul 1, 2013)

They should make Club LOL a stage. It would also be cool if they made an animal crossing house with the boxing match furniture a stage. Also, the marquee would be cool too!


----------



## Marcus (Jul 3, 2013)

I love how he catches that fireball or whatever it is and puts it in his pocket like a peach. Made me chuckle.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 3, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Few little Smash Bros tidbits;
> Tripping removed from game
> No DLC intended *thus far*
> Touch screen for both consoles will not be used in matches.
> ...


Thank the Smash Gods for the no touch screen thing! Nobody wants gimmicks all over their Smash Bros. 

Oh and no tripping is neat in my book too!


----------

